# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Μεταφορά ζώων εντος Ελλάδας

## CreCkotiels

Έχοντας αφορμή μια προσφατη συζήτηση που έλαβα μέρος για την μεταφορά των πτηνών,αποφάσισα εκτος απο την δικη μου εμπειρια να διαβασω και να κανω μερικα τηλεφωνηματα για να μαθω απο πρωτο χερι απο τις ιδιες υπηρεσιες για το πως να μεταφερω ενα παπαγάλο,με αυτο τον τροπο θα μπορεσουμε ολοι να πουμε τις αποψεις μας και τις εμπειριες μας!!


*Μεταφορά πτηνών αεροπορικώς και 
ακτοπλοικώς 
*


*Για τις μεταφορες των κατοικιδιων ζωων και συγκεκριμενα των πτηνων η εγκυκλιος με τον νομο 998/2003 Κανονισμος ΕΚ του Ευρωπαικου Κοινοβουλιου και του Συμβουλιου για τους υγειονομικους ορους αναφερει οτι,
Τα ζωα συντροφιας πρεπει να μεταφερονται στα μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας μαζι με τον ιδιοκτητη τους ή ενα φιλικο προσωπο το οποιο αναγνωριζετε ως συνοδος του ζωου!
Τα ζωα αυτα θα πρεπει να μεταφερονται με ειδικο κλουβι μεταφορας(παρακατω φωτογραφιες) πανω στο οποιο θα αναγραφεται το ονοματεπωνυμο του ιδιοκτητη,η ταχυδρομικη του διευθυνση και το τηλεφωνο ωστε να ειναι δυνατος ανα πασα στιγμη η επικοινωνια μαζι του.
Τα ειδικα κλουβακια ειναι οι εξης περιπτωσεις :
1)











το οποιο παρεχει στο πουλακι ελαχιστο φωτισμο (αποφυγη για εντονο στρες) , νερακι και φαγητο!
Αν ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι σε καλες συνθηκες (Θερμοκρασια και διαθεσιμοτητα οξυγονου ) το πουλακι θα φτασει υγιεστατο στον προορισμο του!

2) μια αυτοσχεδια περιπτωση ειναι η παρακατω :





το μονο που πρεπει να κανουμε ειναι να προσθεσουμε μια πατηθρα απο σχοινι κατα προτιμηση και δυο ταιστρες (νερο και φαι) μπροστα στο πορτακι!!





Ζωα τα οποια παρουσιαζουν καποια ελλειψη σε αυτα τα δεδομενα δεν εγκρινονται για την μεταφορα τους.Οι συνοδοι των ζωων θα πρεπει να φερουν μαζι τους ολα τα απαραιτητα αποδεικτικα οτι το ζωο ειναι υγιες και δεν μεταδιδει καποια ασθενεια και να φερει μαζι του τα στοιχεια του κατοχου!Για την επιστοποιηση της υγειας του συμπληρωνεται το παρακατω εντυπο απο καθε κτηνιατρο μετα την εξεταση του ζωου βάσει της απόφασης 2007/25/ΕΚ της Επιτροπής της Ε.Ε.:



Καθε υπευθυνος σε καθε μεσο μαζικης μεταφορας ειναι υποχρεομενος να ενημερωνει τους επιβατες για την μεταφορα του κατοικιδιου.
Τα ζωα θα πρεπει να μεταφερονται σε περιοχες στις οποιες μπορει να πραγματοποιηθει ο κτηνιατρικος ελεγχος για την εισοδο των ζωων ,οι περιοχες αυτες ειναι :
Κατάλογος των σημείων εισαγωγής των νησιών
1. Η Ρόδος και το αεροδρόμιό της
2. Η Κως και το αεροδρόμιό της
3. Η Κάλυμνος
4. Η Μυτιλήνη και το αεροδρόμιό της
5. Η Μύρινα της Λήμνου και το αεροδρόμιό της
6. Η Χίος και το αεροδρόμιό της
7. Η Σάμος και το αεροδρόμιό της
8. Η Ερμούπολη της Σύρου
9. Το Αργοστόλι
10. Το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης και το αεροδρόμιό του
11. Τα Χανιά Κρήτης και το αεροδρόμιό τους
12. Η Κέρκυρα και το αεροδρόμιό της

Τα ζωα δεν πρεπει να ειναι εγκυος,σε περιοδο η οποια η υγεια τους μπορει να επηρεαστει ευκολα και να μην ειναι ναρκωμενα!
Οπως προαναφερθηκε πλεον τα ζωα δεν μπορουν να μεταφερονται ασυνοδευτα!*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εμενα πριν λιγους μηνες που ηθελα να στειλω δυο παραδεισακια στη Ροδο μου ειπαν οτι απαγορευεται..

----------


## CreCkotiels

> εμενα πριν λιγους μηνες που ηθελα να στειλω δυο παραδεισακια στη Ροδο μου ειπαν οτι απαγορευεται..


Λοιπον,εμενα μου ειπαν πως στο αεροπλανο απααγορευεται ασυνοδευτο!!
και οπως ειπα τα μεγαλα καραβια..

----------


## jk21

η αεροπορικη μεταφορα ,εφοσον εξασφαλιζεται απο την αεροπορικη εταιρια ,οτι στο χωρο θα υπαρχουν επαρκεις συνθηκες διαβιωσης (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι παντα υπαρχουν και οι δυο συνθηκες οξυγονο και θερμοκρασια στο ειδικο αμπαρι του αεροπλανου 

το κοστος σιγουρα ειναι υψηλο ,αν ομως οι συνθηκες μεταφορας ειναι οκ ,αξιζει για καποιον που εχει καποιο πουλακι δικο του και πρεπει υποχρεωτικα να το παρει καπου μακρια

σιγουρα δεν προσφερεται το υψηλο κοστος ,για μεταφορα πουλιου που καποιος μας χαριζει ή αγοραζουμε ,οταν ειναι συγκρισιμο ή και υπερβαινει την αξια του πουλιου ,αν μπορουμε να το αγορασουμε απο καπου κοντα 

για να γινω συγκεκριμενος για το γνωστο θεμα , που εγινε αφορμη να ανοιχτει το παρον ,δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι θα ηθελες να καλυψεις αεροπορικα εξοδα για μεταφορα ,αλλα αν ειχες τοτε σεβαστο

η μεταφορα με πλοιο στο λεγομενο σκυλοχωριο που λες ,ισως να ειναι οκ για μεγαλα ζωα οπως τα σκυλια (αν και μιλαμε για χωρο στα γκαραζ με την γνωστη ζεστη των πλοιων και την υψηλοτατη θερμοκρασια και τα καυσαερια  ) αλλα για  πουλια , που ειναι πολυ πιο ευαισθητα ,ειναι κατι πολυ επιπονο εως επικινδυνο που δεν θα φανει απαραιτητα αμεσως ,ακομα και αν φτασουν σωα στον προορισμο .Επισης αμφισβητω οτι ειναι δωρεαν .Αν κατι αλλαξε ισως .Μεχρι πριν 2 χρονια πληρωνες .Με πλοιο η μεταφορα ειναι εφικτη αν το εχεις σε κλουβι μεταφορας οπως αυτο που εδειξες και μαζι σου στο χωρο διαμονης των επιβατων .Φυσικα με συνοδεια .Οff the record που λενε .... με ενα χαρτζηλικι στον λοστρομο ,το κρατα εκεινος στο καμαρινι του στην εισοδο του πλοιου και το παραδιδει σε οποιον το στελνεις 

αν τωρα αναφερθω στο γνωστο θεμα ,που εγινε αφορμη να ανοιχτει το παρον ,ειναι ανεφικτο χωρις την μεσολαβηση ειδικης μεταφορικης εταιριας (δεν αναλαμβανουν ολες και θελει φυσικα και το σχετικο επιπλεον κοστος απο το να εστελνες αψυχο πραγμα ) να σταλει ασυνοδευτο πουλι απο θεσσαλονικη σε νησι του αιγαιου ,με μεσα μεταφορας ,αφου πρεπει να γινει αλλαγη απο τρενο ή λεωφορειο ,σε πλοιο ..... Ακομα και να γινοτανε ,αν δεν υπαρχει ατομο που να εχει το πουλι μακρια απο χωρο αποσκευων του λεωφορειου (τα περισσοτερα κτελ εχουν αρχισει να μην δεχονται ασυνοδευτα .το εζησα φετος που ηθελα να στειλω πουλακια που χαρισα στην επαρχια ) και γκαραζ των πλοιων .Η αποστολη μεσα σε τετοιους χωρους ,εστω και με μεταφορικη ,ειναι αρκετα επιπονη για τα πουλια και δεν ειναι κινηση σεβασμου στην υπαρξη τους ,απλα και μονο για να βολευτουμε απο κατι τετοιο

----------


## Steliosan

Eλατε για να τελειωνει το θεμα εδω και να μην υπαρχουν διαφορα μελετηστε αυτο ********* και παει παντου στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## jk21

Στελιο .... μαλλον αφαιρεθηκες πληρως   :Happy: 

πες οτι υπαρχει εταιρια ταξι για κατοικιδια αρκει  ...

----------


## Steliosan

Nαι οντως καθαρη παρορμητικοτητα .

----------


## vicky_ath

Η δική μου άποψη όπως εξέφρασα και στο χθεσινό θέμα, η οποία προέρχεται από εμπειρία στην πράξη, καθώς μεταφορές πτηνών κάνουμε πολύ συχνά, είναι πως σε κανένα μεγάλο καράβι δεν δέχονται ασυνόδευτα ζώα.
Όπως είπε και ο Νίκος παραπάνω, το απαγορεύουν εδώ και τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια. Παλιότερα μπορούσες να εκδόσεις μία μεταφορική και να τα πάρουν στο χώρο αποσκευών και αντίστοιχα ο παραλήπτης τους να πάει να τα πάρει από το λιμάνι προορισμού του πλοίου.
Όμως πλέον αυτό δε γίνεται. Όπως μας είπαν οι υπάλληλοι που ρωτήσαμε όταν μας έτυχε την πρώτη φορά να πουν όχι, είπαν πως δε θέλουν να έχουν την ευθύνη των ζώων αν συμβεί κάτι στην υγεία τους, αλλά και το ότι πολλοί πήγαιναν και παρατούσαν το κατοικίδιο που δεν ήθελαν εκεί και τελικά στο λιμάνι προορισμού δεν το περίμενε κανείς να το παραλάβει και έτσι τους έμενε φέσι ο σκύλος...
Αυτά για τα καράβια και πιστεύω πως οι γραμμές για Κυκλάδες και Ρόδο είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες που υπάρχουν, οπότε οι πληροφορίες είναι έγκυρες.

Πάμε στο αεροπλάνο τώρα.... εκεί δεν επιτρέπεται από τις ελληνικές εταιρείες σε δικές τους πτήσεις εσωτερικού ή εξωτερικού κανένα πτηνό, ούτε στο χώρο της καμπίνας ούτε στις αποσκευές είτε είναι με συνοδεία είτε ασυνόδευτο.
Επιτρέπονται σκύλοι και γάτες ανάλογα με το μέγεθός τους στην καμπίνα ή στις αποσκευές σε ειδικό κλουβί φυσικά. Αλλά πτηνά ΟΧΙ.
Η μεταφορά προς το εξωτερικό δε μας αφορά αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά συνοπτικά να πω πως εξαρτάται από την πολιτική της εκάστοτε εταιρείας.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εμ κ.Δημητρη το θεμα για το αεροπλανο το βρηκα απο την ιστοσελιδα αεροπορικης εταιριας και ενα μερος απο ενα αλλο φορουμ !!!Αρα τωρα να προσπαθησω να βγαλω ενα καινουριο κομματι για το αεροπλανο?
Για το σκυλοχωριο,το σκεφτομουν χτες που το τελειωσα και το δημοσιευσα το θεμα,οτι στα καραβια της ΑΝΕΚ τα "σκυλοχωρια" βρισκονται στο καταστρομα και εκει περα με τον τροπο που σας περιεγραψα εστειλα δυο μπατζι μια φορα απο Αθηνα κρητη!!! :Happy: 
Για τα καραβια τα ημερισια που εχουμε εδω περα τωρα το καλοκαιρι στην Κρητη (που εγω οτι μεταφορες πουλιων κανω τις κανω το καλοκαιρι για να εχει καλο καιρο) σε αφηνουν να βαλεις το ζωο σου μεσα ασυνοδευτο !
Τωρα για τα μικρα καραβια που ξερω οτι στελνονται σε αλλα μικρα νησια τα οποια το καλοκαιρι εκτελουν ημερισιο ταξιδι δεν επιτρεπεται το ζωο ειτε σκυλος ειτε γατα ειτε πτηνο (ανω των τριων μηνων ολααν θελουμε να ταξιδεψει μονο του και χωρις την μαμα του) καθως δεν εχει σκυλοχωριο στο καταστρωμα και οτι ζωα ειναι επιτρεπονται στο καταστρωμα μονο με το αφεντικο τους!!! :Happy: 
Αυτα μας εχουν πει και αυτα ξερουμε,δεν επιμενω σε κατι και δεν θελω να φερθω σαν γνωριζω κατι παραπανω,μιας και προφανως οοολοι σας σαν εμπειροι εχετε κατι παραπανω απο εμενα,αλλα παντα μιλα για την διαδρομη Κρητη-Αθηνα και Κρητη-Θεσσαλονικη! (συνηθως καλοκαιρι) :Happy:

----------


## παραλιας

Καλησπέρα σας.Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορούμε να στείλουμε πουλιά ασυνόδευτα με το ΚΤΕΛ????

----------


## Gardelius

Μετέφερα το ποστ του Κωστα εδω, ωστε να διαβασει και το σχετικο θεμα. 

Αν δεν καλυφθεις μπορεις να ρωτησεις σχετικα στο παρων.

----------


## παραλιας

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου.Πως μπορώ να μου στείλουν μια καρδερίνα με δαχτυλίδι ασυνόδευτη με ΚΤΕΛ????

----------


## koukoulis

Τυπικά μπορείς, αλλά βασικά θα πρέπει να έχεις ενα κατάλληλο κλουβάκι, να βάλεις μέσα νερό και κάτι απο όπου το πουλί να μπορεί να παίρνει υγρασία, πχ μήλο, και κυρίως να συνεννοηθείς με τον οδηγό, ώστε να αποφύγεις να το βάλει στην μπαγκαζιέρα, όπως προβλέπεται από τους κανονισμούς. 
Ποια ειναι η διαδρομή;
επισης, υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο, ειδικά κλουβιά για τη μεταφορά μικρών πτηνών

----------


## mrsoulis

Υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο και με μια έρευνα θα βρεις αρκετά βέβαια οι τιμές στα καλά τα πλαστικά είναι λιγο τσιμπιμένες. Από ότι έχω διαβάσει εδώ στο φόρουμ το μυστικό στη μεταφορά πτηνών είναι το κλουβάκι να είναι μικρό αρκετά έτσι ώστε το πουλάκι να μην εχει την δυνατότητα να πετάει από δω κι από από κει και τραυματιστεί... Επίσης υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο και χάρτινα που δίνουν και τα Πέτ σοπ αλλά είναι για πολυ μικρές αποστάσεις αλλά εγώ για κάποιο λόγο δε τα θέλω ούτε να πρόκειται να τα πάω και στο δίπλα τετράγωνο....

----------


## blackmailer

τα μικρά τα χάρτινα που δίνουν στα πετ σοπ Αντώνη είναι τα καλύτερα για μικρές αποστάσεις και μέχρι 1,5 ώρα πουθενά! το καλό είναι ότι έχουν τρυπούλες για να μπαίνει ίσα ίσα λίγο φως αλλά κρατούν σκοτάδι με αποτέλεσμα να μειώνεται κάπως το στρεςς των πουλιών. Φυσικά είναι μόνο για μικρά πουλάκια παραδείσια, πιγκουινάκια, καναρίνια άντε και κανένα μπάτζι...όχι παραπάνω

----------


## mrsoulis

Δε ξέρω γιατί τα έχω πάρει με κακό μάτι έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λες.... Εγώ πάντως μια φορά που χρειάστηκε να μεταφέρω και επειδή η αγορά στην επαρχεια είναι κάπως περιορισμένη σε επιλογές πήρα μια παγίδα που λένε με κόστος μικρότερο από 7 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## Steliosan

googlaρετε μεταφορα κατοικιδιων ζωων αρκει  ...

----------


## koukoulis

Εν τελεί δεν μας είπες απο που να στην στείλουν.

----------


## παραλιας

παίδες τελικά θα μου την στείλουν απο θεσσαλονικη,μια αρσενική major κ είπαν αν δεν έχει  πολύ κόσμο να την έχει ο οδηγός κ δίπλα του για να γλιτώσει την μπαγκαζιερα...Μόλις φτάσει στα χερια μου θα εχετε κ φωτο...

----------


## vasilis.a

http://www.ktel-thes.gr/index.php?op...id=121&lang=el
ριξε μια ματια.μια χαρα επιτρεπονται τα ζωα και τα κατω των 10 κιλων μπαινουν υποχρεωτικα στην καμπινα των επιβατων.το κακο ειναι οτι οι υπαλληλοι των κτελ και οι οδηγοι δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται!οταν πατε να στειλετε καποιο πουλι με κτελ και σας πουνε μα..μου..σου..του..να τους εξηγησετε με τακτ οτι γνωριζετε το νομο που ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να  μεταφερουν και ασυνοδευτα τα πουλια στην καμπινα.αν δεν συμμορφωνοντε προτρεψτε τους να πατε μαζι στη γραμματεια η τον προεδρο να σας δειξει το εγγραφο.στην τελικη αν δεν δεχτουν καντε αναφορα!

----------


## mrsoulis

Καταρχήν καλημέρα... Το θέμα είναι ότι αν κανείς όλη αυτή την ιστορία μόνο να χάσεις έχεις καθώς θα στιγματιστεις και μετά όλοι θα σε λοξοκοίτανε για μένα το καλύτερο είναι να δοκιμασίες μια άλλη μέρα η αλλο δρομολόγιο όπου θα είναι κάποιος οδηγός πιο πρόθυμος και αυτοί έχουν τις παραξενιές τους... Είναι όμως και κλικα αν τσακωθεις με έναν το παίρνουν όλοι προσωπικά... Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιον θα πετύχεις να κανείς τη δουλειά σου!

----------


## blackmailer

Αν τελικά πάντως συνεννοηθείτε να την έχει ο οδηγός δίπλα του σε κλουβάκι να φροντίσεις να είναι σχεδόν ολόκληρο το κλουβί καλυμμένο ώστε να μην στρεσσάριστεί παραπάνω!!!

----------

